

How To Not Fit In On A Development Team - scribblewiki
http://blog.james-carr.org/2008/08/18/how-to-not-fit-in-on-a-development-team/

======
mick_m
Hm, sounds like a whole lot stupid guys are throwing a popularity contest.
Remind me not to apply for a job with carr's team.

~~~
shard
The way I see it, Carr is saying that being a prima donna on a team is a bad
thing. Do you disagree with that?

